# Selling a Blue Baby Bottle condenser mic



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jul 31, 2010)

For an extremely low price.
Check it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=1#ht_500wt_1154

I'm also selling other studio equipment, they're just not on ebay yet.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jul 31, 2010)

That's a really nice mic.. Wish I could afford it, lol


----------

